# Picture frame WIP II



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

This post is continuation of the "Picture frame - WIP"
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/picture-frame-wip-11039/

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats a fantastic tutorial. I am making a picture frame too, but how do you keep the glass, matting, picture, and backing in the frame after it is all put together?
Nick


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Glazier's Point setting tools*

The triangular points are pressed into the sides of the frame on the back using one of these from www.rockler.com.

Home







Hand Tools and Shop Accessories







Picture Framing







Picture Framing Tools







*Framers Pliers* 







*Framers Pliers*


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you Nick

There are probably a few methods. One of them as shown by Woodnthings.

I used a few pieces of thin Oak as on the pics (can be nade also from metal or, you can use large washers)...I calculated the glass + cardboard + plywood and routed to that depth.

I installed a leg on a hinge and a string so LOML can hang it or just put it standing on a shelf or cabinet...the string is holding the leg from "opening" all the way...

Regards
niki


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Niki,
Good set of pictures to show your method. Detailing the "corner blocks" and strap clamp makes it easy to understand.




nblumert said:


> Thats a fantastic tutorial. I am making a picture frame too, but how do you keep the glass, matting, picture, and backing in the frame after it is all put together?
> Nick



Glazier's points like these:










Are just a push in type...no specialized tool is needed.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. Thanks for the suggestions guys.
Nick


----------

